# Ford on the verge of comeback



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a note for my fellow Ford lovers , they just announced their 1st quarter financials and even though they showed a loss of $1.4 Billion, they cut their money burn for the quarter down to 3.4 Bill from 7.2 Bill the same quarter last year and to quote insiders:

"It (is) more likely that Ford will make through 2009 and beyond with little risk of bankruptcy and no government support," said Bank of America - Merrill Lynch analyst John Murphy in a note to investors. Merrill upgraded the stock from a "neutral" to a "buy."

and

Ford, which is considered much more healthy than its competitors General Motors (GM: 1.67, 0.0483, 2.98%) and Chrysler, said it had more than enough liquidity to last through this financial crisis. The company expects to at least break even on an operating basis by 2011. 

Ford's better than expected earnings come on the heels of reports late this week that Chrysler is now within days of filing for a government-sanctioned bankruptcy. A bankruptcy for General Motors has become also a distinct possibility as well - both events Merrill's Murphy sees as a competitive "gain" for Ford.

So all you GM'ers and Dodge Truck owners, time to sell and buy an Explorer

Here is the link to the story on Fox http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/industries/industrials/ford-reports-b-loss-beat-estimates/


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great news for lovers of the blue oval!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been watching and love to give my GM friends grief about thier Government Motor Company trucks...lol


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

of course the brokers rate it a buy now at $5.
They loaded up on shares when it was $1 and $0.75.

They need someone to sell into.

Same ol game.

It will go higher than $5. But at current prices it a 4-bagger or 6-bagger for the risk tolerant and the brokers. A 4-bagger from here means $20. We will wait quite a while for that price.


----------

